# Duyuru > Gündem >  Erdoğan'a Köşk Yolu Açıldı!

## bozok

*Erdoğan'a Köşk Yolu Açıldı!*

 

*'Başbakan istifa etmeden aday olabilir'*

Komisyondan geçen maddeye göre Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminde Başbakan istifa etmeden Köşk için aday olabilir.



17.06.2010 15:58 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

